# More than just a case of ibs..



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

I wrote a few weeks back about my symptoms...regular bm's in the morning, turned into diareha.In the last 3 weeks i had diaerah everyday, all day, and any food that entered my mouth passed right through. I lost alot of weight, had no energy, was pale, ill feeling and weak. I was diagnosed with ibs when i was younger, although i dont think i have ibs..and the doctor at hospital said it may not be, as ever since i was a baby i had constipation. Usualy i would have a healthy BM every day or every other day, sometimes strained a little, get a little constipated sometimes and bloated but nothing serious i wouldnt say, i can lead a normal life. I was told at hospital maybe this is just how my digestive system works and many people can suffer with constipated sometimes.Anyway, i had my period last week, was heavy nearly black blood, terrible right sided pain for the last 3 weeks, dizziness, feeling sick, sore muscles etc. My doctor sent me to hospital as an emergency as with all these synptoms, weight loss and diaherah she thought sometime was wrong with my appendix. I saw a brill dr at th hospital, he thought that i may have inflamation of my small intestine, which can lead to all the things i experianced. I got tests done and have no inflamtion in my bowel. The second dr i was stuck with was rubbish and tried to say all this was in my head and i was wasting time and a bed space!!! Yesterday my period came back, even more painful, heavy, my diarah isnt there but evertyhing else remains the same. Im seeing my doctor again today.Has anyone else ever experianced this or know anyone that has or anything it could possibly be? I dont have contact with all my family so family medical problems are unknown. I know my apparent ibs well, never suffered all my life with it, know what i can and cant eat, but with all the other problems im having i believe there is an underlying problem that is causing my body to become very mixed up. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lexy019 (May 11, 2009)

I can totally relate to your story! Although my situation is backwards.For years I have suffered pain so bad sometimes I could not walk I would just all of a sudden have bad cramps hit me and I would be hunched over. At one point the doctor sent me to a gyno who sat down with me and the first thing out of his mouth was that I should have a hysterectomy. He did his exam went for ultrasounds they could not find anything. He did do an D&C and still suggested I have the hysterectomy. So one weekend I was in alot of pain. Went to see the doctor that was on call for my family doctor. He looked at me and said if you get any worse go to emergency right away it could mean your appendicts is ruptured. So of course I was all paraniod all weekend long. Finally I went to emerg. explained everything to him he examined me, asked a few questions and there was my diagnosis.Funny bc I am a predominant constipation IBS sufferer and when he had asked about my BM to me it was just a normal thing to him he was shocked that it took so long to get to this point. He reffered me to a Gastroenterologist just to confirm. At the time I ended up loosing my job as I had missed a tonne of work during this 9 month period of time it took to figure out what was wrong with me.But I do find that I do have more probs with my IBS along with my period. The doctor in emerg. sort of explained why it was over 4yrs ago and I forget exactly why but apparently it is common for the two to be mistaken for each other.


----------



## stennienotebook (Mar 10, 2009)

well I have two possible ideas/ options. 1) Did they check you for endometriosis? All of your symptoms seem to fit, they thought that is what I had because my symptoms are oddly similar to your's. I'm assuming your gyno thought of this though, but just in case... and 2) I don't know your personal beliefs about 'the pill' but in this case it probably won't actually be used for contraceptive so that might change things. There are three good things I have found with the pill. One is that it gives a very nice sense of regularity (something appreciated in almost all IBS sufferers ; P) so even if it doesn't help much with the symptoms you still know when to expect things to get bad and you can take preventative measures. Two: I have found that it helps with a lot of my symptoms, my periods are much less painful and while i still have more trouble with my IBS symptoms during my period they seem to have become less severe. Three: Now this is something I have just recently found out. When you're on the pill you don't have to get your period every month. Now at first this just sounded wrong, I assume you've seen those commercials for the pill that only gives you your period 4 times a year, well I always made fun of it. But after a talk with my gyno I have changed my mind. There has been extensive medical research showing that there is no advantage medically to having your period once a month vs. once every two- three months. Anyway this might make your bouts less severe.


----------

